# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  đỉnh cao của cơ khí đây

## cnclaivung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqzsH5iCyww
đoạn cuối mới hấp dẫn các bác

----------

taih2

----------


## Tuấn

Muốn dao sắc như thế này bác cứ lấy máy đánh bóng ra mà mài lại dao là được ạ. Các loại dưới đây đều ok bác ợ :

----------

taih2

----------


## taih2

> Muốn dao sắc như thế này bác cứ lấy máy đánh bóng ra mà mài lại dao là được ạ. Các loại dưới đây đều ok bác ợ :


Rồi xong. Có thông tin quý như vậy mà bác Tuấn giấu. Bác mà nói sớm em thành đại gia bán dao rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

trời vậy mà bảo là sắc nhất thế giới...potay

----------


## Tuấn

Muốn làm dao sắc, bác dùng que phủ vật liệu cứng hàn một lớp lên lưỡi rồi mài lại dùng khá bền.
Hoặc mua dây thép gió chưa tôi, hàn phủ lên lưỡi 1 lớp cũng được.

Khi mài cho chạy qua bánh xơ dừa hay nỉ xám trước, rồi bánh vải đánh bóng, sắc như trong phim ạ  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC, taih2

----------


## jimmyli

muốn bén lâu thì vote cho damacus steel 1 phiếu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thuhanoi

Hôm đi Thượng Hải tham quan 1 nhà máy của Đức sản xuất dao dùng trong nhà bếp mới gớm mấy bác à. Dây chuyền khép kín không thấy gì nhiều chỉ nghe giới thiệu về các công đoạn làm con dao : ủ cán tôi gì đó chỉ thấy cái màn hình đếm và hiển thì nhiệt độ linh tinh ... Nhưng phần này mới ghê: nhiều loại dao nhưng mình khuấy nhất con dao chặt xương nhé, nó khá nặng to bản đảm bảo chơi xương khủng long cũng được. Đến màn trình diễn: nó lấy tờ giấy ra xoẹt xoẹt đứt tất như dùng dao lam vậy, xong nó mời 1 anh nhà mình tương đối lực sĩ một chút, lấy hết sức chém vào đoạn ống nước sắt mạ kẽm, ống nước lõm xuống hằn vết chém. Chém ngang chém dọc chán không làm mẻ lưỡi của nó được, sau đó nó lại lôi tờ giấy ra và tiếp tục rọc chỉ tờ giấy, khủng thiệt.

----------


## culitruong

Theo tớ biết thì damacus thì thiên về sắc đẹp là chính.

Mấy cái đánh bóng của bác Tuấn dùng trong trường hợp này không ổn. Tớ mần rồi.

Mài bén nhất chắc là mài bằng tay như mấy con dao cạo râu hồi xưa ấy. Tớ có cả đống máy móc nhưng ba tớ mài bằng tay và cục đá bén hơn của tớ nhiều lần.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bén (sắc) hay không thì do tính chất thép và kích thước hạt mài thôi...

không có gì là ghê gớm.

Tớ hay dùng dao lazer... thả cộng lông qua là đứt làm 2!!
 :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

thằng nhóc đỉnh nhất của năm, nó mài cong cụ để chuẩn bị gia nhập cnc đây cụ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEyDsC4fHpo

----------

